# IS this a good way to get 700 calories/hour/ Granola bars and nut/fruit mix



## WD9 (Jun 29, 2012)

Before anyone gets harsh with any criticism, I went with what I did for 2 reasons: #1. I don't know any better yet and #2. it only comes out to about $7/day while I'm working on getting into shape.

I stopped by a grocery store today and grabbed 2 days worth of what seemed like a good way to get 700 calories/hour and heres what I got and what I plan to consume per hour:

Nature Valley Roasted Almond granola bars 12 pack ( 6x 2 bar packages )
Per 2 bars/hour:
Calories: 190
Calories from fat: 70
Total fat: 8g
sodium: 170mg
Carbs: 28g
Dietary Fier: 2g
Sugars: 11g
Protein: 4g
Calcium: 2%/DV
Iron: 4%/DV

Tropical fruit/nut mix
Divided into roughly 102 - 104 gram portions to be consumed per hour:
Calories: 530
Total Fat: 22g
Saturated Fat: 6.25g
Sodium: 249.5mg
Carbs: 68.7g
Deitary Fiber 6.25g
Sugars: 53g
Protein: 6.25g
Calcium: 6%/DV
Iron: 9%/DV

*========*
*Combined*
*========*

Calories/hr: 720
Total fat/hr: 28g
Sodium/hr: 419.5mg
Carbs/hr: 96.7
Deitary Fiber/hr: 8.25
Sugars/hr: 57g
Protein/hr: 10.25g

*Per day*
Calories: 4320
Total fat: 168g
Sodium: 2517mg
Carbs: 580.2
Deitary Fiber: 49.5
Sugars: 342g
Protein: 61.5g


----------



## SnowMongoose (Feb 18, 2007)

You're trying to get in shape and the extent of your plan is an - albeit fairly clean - 4300 calories each day in snacks alone?
Is there something we're missing here?
Why do you need 700 calories an hour?
How did you come up with that number?
No plan for vitamins?
What do you mean by 'in shape?'
What do you mean by currently 'out of shape?'

At this point it seems like you should just try and eat healthy and ride your bike more often.
Work on a 'scientific' diet after you figure out what you need.


----------



## One Pivot (Nov 20, 2009)

For a two hour ride I eat either zero calories (usually thats the case) or a 250 cal snack, and its plenty. Your plan sounds like a good way to get super fat!


----------



## WD9 (Jun 29, 2012)

This is just what I plan to eat while riding and on my 35lb rigid SS and the fact it's around 90 - 100* each day here and I typically push myself as hard as I can each day I ride I figure I can easily burn off the majority if not all of those calories. I've been starting to eat more and more lately as I ride more and in the last 2 months I've lost almost 10 pounds.

The way I am I don't really ride to relax or really even have fun sometimes. It's just another way for me to be competetive with myself and see how far I can push myself each ride. I've never been happy with doing average so each time I go for a ride I look at how much daylight I have, plan 40% of that time for my trip out and 60% for my trip back due to fatigue and see how much ground I can cover by the end of the day.

My problem is as I gain stamina and have been able to cover more ground faster, I'm also starting to find myself more tired by the time I start my return trip and am finding myself overly fatigued by the end to the point where I don't even want to shower when I get home, just eat and then sleep.

I'm thinking that the calories I'm burning through is far exceeding what I am taking in which is probably the reason I'm losing weight so fast.

Often, I do stuff just because I can without looking into the potential harm I could be causing myself but this time around I need to try to make sure I don't cause damage that will put me out for long because in a month I plan on riding 1 and a half to 2 weeks non stop at about 8 - 10 hours a day in order to ride 954 miles from IL to NC.

Also, I take vitamins, a calcium supplement, vitamin D and 2x cans of V8 V-Fusion a day to help make sure I'm getting the vitamins I need each day. Once again, probably overkill but I don't know but I probably need what I'm already taking and maybe more but I dont know. 

Also, I'm not too concerned with getting too scientific with this, as long as I'm in the ballpark without a positive threat of causing harm, I don't care.


----------



## One Pivot (Nov 20, 2009)

How much do you weigh?

Im not really sure you want to be eating ALL the calories you're burning during the ride.

Heres an article about the Tour de France... pro riders riding harder than any of us ever will, and they're eating 5-6k cal. Claims they burn 600-900 cal/hr. 
Eating for the Tour de France: Foord, Diet, and Calories | Bicycling Magazine

You're trying to eat a little below what pros ride in one of the hardest events in the world.


----------



## broz (Feb 3, 2007)

I think if you try to ride your bike for some number of hours and you eat 700 calories per hour, you are going to feel like a big bag of sheet. You just need to eat enough to keep from bonking as you burn your glycogen reserves and fat. Then at night, you replenish those reserves with dinner. Be sure to wash it down with copious amounts of beer.


----------



## durianrider (Mar 16, 2009)

168g of fat per day??

Thats like a kg of fat per week!

Id cut the fat and up the whole food carbs like rice, ripe bananas, steam potatoes, yams, corn etc.

High carb low fat FTW. Aim for 10g of carbs per kg of bodyweight per day MINIMUM and 1g of carbs per kg of bodyweight per hour when your roll'n.

BONK PROOF! yet will keep you leaner than the Schlecks.

Works for me for the last 11 years.


----------



## WD9 (Jun 29, 2012)

I'll probably just split the riding snack into once every hour and a half. That will eliminate 2 servings per 6 hour ride.


----------



## AZ (Apr 14, 2009)

WD9 said:


> I'll probably just split the riding snack into once every hour and a half. That will eliminate 2 servings per 6 hour ride.


You can only uptake 200/300 calories per hour while exercising fwiw. Up to two hours there is no need to ingest anything other than hydrating yourself. Consuming a normal diet (real food) and counting calories is probably a better strategy imo.


----------



## mtnbean (Jan 5, 2010)

You will barf all over your bike if you even try to take in 700kcal/hr, especially if it's solid food.


----------



## bikeriderguy (May 2, 2006)

I'm pretty sure that everything I've read indicates that your body can't process more than 300 calories an hour while doing strenuous activity. Seems like a really high amount that your shooting for per hour. Maybe if you went with some liquid calories (perpetuem, infinity, sustained energy as an example) but that being said while researching those for some distance event nutrition they all indicate 300ish calories per hour seems to be the number. This varies a bit based in your size and fitness but nothing close to 700. As the previous poster said you'll barf! Check out some of the documentation found on the Hammer website - there's some very informative stuff.


----------



## rockhop (Mar 22, 2006)

Foods high in fiber take a long time to digest and the last thing you need during a ride is your stomach working. Also you'd be surprised how much less calories you actually expend during exercise. However snacking on nuts throughout the day is generally a good idea though that depends what shape you're in and what you're trying to achieve.

And V8 Fusion is junk. Loads of sugar to spike your insulin.


----------



## nov0798 (Nov 27, 2005)

http://www.infinitnutrition.us/library/Calculating Cycling Calories.pdf


----------



## Bill in Houston (Nov 26, 2011)

if you eat all that fiber, won't you poop a massive amount?


----------

